# Checking in cabin for rent



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

I am checking to see how much intrest there would be in a small cabin during the ND pheasant season.
It is located halfway between Flasher and Carson. 26 miles south of New Salem. Going west it is 22 miles to Elgin, 46 to Mott and 54 to Regent. It is a small 8 fT X 12 ft steel sided, well insulsted, three window cabin. It has propane heat, 12 volt lights, 2 bunks. There is a outhouse by it. No eletric or water. I built it 6 years ago and have spent about 20 nights a year in it. It is like camping but warm, dry and more comfortable. You would need to bring what ever you need with you. Flasher has a good bar/restraunt in it. I eat there but also bring my campstove and do a lot of my own cooking. I have 7 acres where it is located and put my camper there so I do not use the cabin much any more. This does not come with any land to hunt on you have to find that yourself. If there is enough intrest I will do a little remodeling, get a tax permit and rent it out. 
Let me know what you think. Thanks, John.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

sounds like a sleeper fish house


----------

